# Beeswax tarts



## smartinoff (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been searching on here and haven't seen anything on Beeswax tarts and I'm wondering if there is a reason that people don't use it? I want to use something as natural as possible but I've heard that soy doesn't throw scent very well. I was looking at WSP at their IGI 4641 wax and it sounds perfect but I'd rather invest that kind of money in beeswax if it is at least comparable to other waxes in a warmer. 
In beeswax tarts is the natural scent enough in a warmer and if I use scents should I use the bleached pellets instead of the yellow because of the natural scent? 
Any tips would be more than welcome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 6, 2011)

Google - as always...

http://www.ehow.com/how_5568422_make-beeswax-tarts.html

Personally, I wouldn't add a fragrance: if the goal is to be natural, adding a synthetic fragrance is counter intuitive. The smell of the beeswax should be plenty. IMHO


----------



## carebear (Jul 6, 2011)

While the scent of unrefined beeswax is lovely, I think the melting point is too high for most warmers. But give it a shot.


----------



## smartinoff (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah I saw that tutorial, I'm just wondering why no one on here uses it? I'm probably leaning toward the ecosoya advanced wax at WSP. I might make a few all natural beeswax melts but I don't want to deal with the high melt point. I figure I just have to dive in and give it a try right?!  Thank you!


----------



## Relle (Jul 6, 2011)

I use the ecoya pillar blend wax and it has a great scent throw. Its specifically for melts because of the scent throw. This is an Aussie Co. but you can read about the different waxes.

http://www.naturalcandlesupply.com.au/C ... ?pid=10700


----------



## rszuba (Aug 1, 2011)

here is an etsy shop with awesome looking beeswax melts/ all natural i believe. if they can do it so can you.lol
1st one is blend beeswax and soy

http://www.etsy.com/listing/22431201/la ... -butterfly

http://www.etsy.com/listing/55956508/pu ... ie-beeswax


----------



## lizflowers42 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm bumping this thread!  Has anyone made beeswax tarts with success?  I have been eyeballing a scentsy warmer just to make my own tarts and wonder if I can just use the same beeswax I use for lotion bars?


----------



## Chefmom (Oct 8, 2013)

I know the whole want to stay natural.  But, well, beeswax is really expensive and scented melts don't really last that long.  I think the best way to have natural scent is to use the reeds and essential oils.

Also, wax warmers are low wattage, they may not melt pure beeswax.  I would use the waxes for warmers over beeswax.  It's  a high cost to not be reusable.  I re-use my spent wax tart wax for firestarters, I would not want to use beeswax and then just use it to start camp fires.


----------

